# Ralley 1 Center Cap Paint /64 GTO Inset Front Grill Paint?



## Tripster389 (Mar 25, 2020)

I need help on finding what paint to use on the Ralley 1 center caps that are painted with black satin where can I buy this paint and name of it ?
Also looking to respray front grills on a 64 GTO is that the same black as well?
Thank you any information would be helpful. Eastwood does not currently have this color available. The do have charcoal grey wheel paint but that is not correct.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been using Dupli Colors High-Performance Wheel Coatings for years and very happy how well it's been holding up.
It' might also be a good choice for your Grills??


----------



## Tripster389 (Mar 25, 2020)

GTO Junior Thank You for the Follow up I will check into Duplicolor wheel paints. That Helps me out Big Time!


----------



## jarupp1965 (12 mo ago)

How to you mask the center cap to be painted?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi jarupp 1965.

I’ve enclosed a picture of an original 68 Rally One wheel center that has never been repainted. It may serve as a good reference for the location of the black paint. With the center cap removed you should be able to mask the dividing line with a good painters tape. In the past I’ve had good luck with 3M Fine Line tape.


----------



## jarupp1965 (12 mo ago)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi jarupp 1965.
> 
> I’ve enclosed a picture of an original 68 Rally One wheel center that has never been repainted. It may serve as a good reference for the location of the black paint. With the center cap removed you should be able to mask the dividing line with a good painters tape. In the past I’ve had good luck with 3M Fine Line tape.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for tip


----------

